# What metal kit would you like to see go plastic?



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

What metal kit would you like to see go plastic?

The titel seems pretty clear to me. Personally I'm hoping to see the SM techmarine kit to be turned into a multi-part plastic kit. I want a TM in my army for so long but I hate metal models... (Simply because I like to cut my models to pieces and then build them up again in a diffrent pose...:biggrin 

But a plastic Venerable Dread would be cool to... 

And pherhaps a multi-part plastic Tau Ethereal... I would buy it for sure!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Majority of Special characters get my vote.

Multi-poses for characters would be great instead of either all the same model...or one fantastic conversion (which are few and far between).

But it wont happen, so its just a wish.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

gray knights and sisters of battle, along with IG stormtroopers get my vote


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

fynn said:


> gray knights and sisters of battle, along with IG stormtroopers get my vote


Yeah actually, I think those get top priority!
Having a whole army of metal models = out of the question.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

and there a pain in the arse to carry, i,ve got about 2000 points + of DH, and the wifes got about 2000 points of sisters, tends to get a bit heavy when your carrying it a long way........lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

fynn said:


> and there a pain in the arse to carry, i,ve got about 2000 points + of DH, and the wifes got about 2000 points of sisters, tends to get a bit heavy when your carrying it a long way........lol


Exactly.

That and GK are just about the coolest models available, and would be WICKED for conversions!
That is, if they were plastic.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Should just make them in several poses, but as a solid piece. IMHO, saves every sinlge army having Grey Knight Tactical marines.

And the inevitable "be cool if" kids with Chaos Grey Knights. Unless they became a Forge World Kit.

Myself - I'd like to see the Hellcannon, Dragon Ogres, and a Multipart Chaos Lord for Fantasy, for Fantasy, Honour Guard.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

I would really like to see a plastic chaos dreadnought, the metal one is seriously showing its age now and there are so many weapon options the kit doesn't let you build.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

StormWulfen said:


> I would really like to see a plastic chaos dreadnought, the metal one is seriously showing its age now and there are so many weapon options the kit doesn't let you build.


It's a terrible model, just come out and say it.
Frankly, if you're going to use a Chaos Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World ones.
Just like if you want to use a Venerable Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World Mk IV ones.
They just look BETTER.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Grey knights or sisters ANYTHING! I would like to include so much more in my army, but they're so pricey T.T


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

All of them. Every fucking one.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

Winterous said:


> It's a terrible model, just come out and say it.
> Frankly, if you're going to use a Chaos Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World ones.
> Just like if you want to use a Venerable Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World Mk IV ones.
> They just look BETTER.


Yeah, it is.
i do own a Forgeworld dreadnought, i would just rather have a plastic kit for when i don't have the money to pay Forgeworld's prices.
And before you say it i have converted a plastic Imperial dreadnought to chaos but i would still rather have a chaos one to buy :wink:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

StormWulfen said:


> Yeah, it is.
> i do own a Forgeworld dreadnought, i would just rather have a plastic kit for when i don't have the money to pay Forgeworld's prices.
> And before you say it i have converted a plastic Imperial dreadnought to chaos but i would still rather have a chaos one to buy :wink:


Yes yes, very true.
It would be nice to have a plastic Mk IV Dreadnought, at any rate.
That's the model that the Venerable Dreadnought is, with the head.


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm also gonna throw my vote in for GKs (obviously), shit is too expensive and breaks really easy.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say EVERYTHING!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see some more multi-part plastic HQ kits, much like the Chaos Lord/Sorcerer kit. Orks, Necrons, DE, Eldar, Sisters, and GK could all benefit from this. Maybe an SM kit with Chaplain options, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say all of them too,but if i had to choose only one/three, it would be termiantor captain/chaplain/librarian.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

As already said, all of them woudl be great. Failing that:

Obliterators
Raptors
Havocs
Necron Immortals
Necron Pariahs
Tomb Spiders


Metal models are too expensive and annoying to work with. Surely they are more expensive to produce than plastic ones too?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

A comprehensive plastic Daemon Prince with the appropriate options (CSM and daemons) to kit it out fhr whatever god he goes to


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> All of them. Every fucking one.


Amen...:good:

GK and Sisters top priority, then SM and CHAOS... then everything they ever created...

AND THEN NEVER START DOING METAL AGAIN!!!:victory:

And of course make sure it is all multi-part and awesome!


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm currently putting together a Venerable Dread. I wouldn't mind if it had been plastic instead! Same goes for my Furioso Dreads. From the looks of things, my Ven will definitely need some Green Stuff to fill the gaps between joins. I don't have any though LMAO.
Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> gray knights and sisters of battle, along with IG stormtroopers get my vote


No no and a hundred times no. I think I'll die should they go plastic.

It would totally ruin the magic of the GK, you'd see them in every Space Marine army out there. Some more poses would be nice, But they should be kept how they are as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> As already said, all of them woudl be great. Failing that:
> 
> Obliterators
> Raptors
> ...


You basically summed it up there, but i would like to see the SM captain kit have chaplain and librarian parts. What about a plastic chaos drop pod and an errata to use it. This elusive chaos daemon prince would be nice WITH CSM OPTIONS PLEASE!


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

SternGuard Veterans THERE IS NOT enought OPTIONS For WEPS only 1 combi wep..
Gosh GW you can do better


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, do metal models have ANY benefit over plastic ones?
I was once told by a GW employee that it allowed greater detail with fewer faults.

Now, I have no reason not to believe that, but surely the cons outweigh the pros.

Also, how fucking hard is it to cast and mould a plastic version of a metal model?
If I ever do set up my own casting, to make a custom IG army probably, then I'm going to cast a metal model and see how it comes out.
If it comes out well, I'm gonna take it down to the GW store and show it to them, and then probably send it to GW just to boast


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

Another thing i have thought of, the Thunderfire gun.
Why the hell they didn't make it a plastic kit i don't know but none of the bastards i have built have fit properly!


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity, do metal models have ANY benefit over plastic ones?
> I was once told by a GW employee that it allowed greater detail with fewer faults.


Greater details?!?! That employee has seen the new SW models right? They are amazingly detailed. I woudl even go so far as to say they are better looking than a lot of the metal models out there. 

Woudl i be right in thinking that a lot of the metal models are older designs? Apparenty the Abbadon model is quite old, dont know about any others.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

the abbadon model is so old normal sm terminators dwarf him... thats just plain wrong...
and to the above, obliterators. hands down
edit: typo


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Some of the boxed metal sets like Killa Kans,sternguard and vespid would be great in plastic.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe GW is trying to Make us spend Money on speshul Models!!


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

They are making us pay an arm and a leg through the ass simultaniously.
Ouch.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Fantasy "essential" infantry choices. e.g. Black Guard, Witch Elves, Chaos Chosen, Swordmasters, Boar Boyz, the entire Beastmen Army...

40k at least 3 plastic non-tank boxed sets for each army. Sisters battle squads with a BLOODY MELTA GUN OPTION. Plastic Stormies for both Guard and Daemon/Witch hunters (3 armies in one kit, how good is that?).

Plastic gun on the Fire Prism (love of GOD, that was a bad design when it was RELEASED, never mind 10 years later). Plastic Wraithguard (£90 for a 10 man squad? Uh-huh.) or new Jetbikes with a Farseer/Warlock option.

Basically, lots and lots of things.


----------



## geza55 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think models like special characters should stay metal, because they just seam better when they way twice as much as everyone else. But things like sterngard, and the basic commanders should deffinatly be plastic.


----------



## Grand High Marine (Sep 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> It's a terrible model, just come out and say it.
> Frankly, if you're going to use a Chaos Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World ones.
> Just like if you want to use a Venerable Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World Mk IV ones.
> They just look BETTER.


AMEN!!!

They also need to come out with multi-pose Greater Demons. The Forge World ones are amazing, but cost an arm and a leg, and the Games Workshop ones are just lame. I agree with the techmarine as well, could make an amazing multi-part plastic kit, with multi-part plastic servitor sprue and different options for how to set up your servo-arms/ harness. And, ALL dreads should be plastic, to include ork dreads and kans. And, they need to do chaplain and librarian kits the way they did captain kits..... Really, the only models that should stay metal are the _special_ characters.


----------



## Iceman8352 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd definitely like to see Killa Kans be made into plastic models. A Big Mek with multiple options would be nice, too.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iceman8352 said:


> I'd definitely like to see Killa Kans be made into plastic models. A Big Mek with multiple options would be nice, too.


Actually, I disagree.
Orks don't need a huge range of plastic kits for their troops, only for vehicles.

I mean, Lootas/Burnas is a good kit, because it has a different variety of guns than you can get any other way, and Nobs are needed because they're bigger.

But the only plastic kit I think they really need to add now is a Warboss one.
Think about it, the whole point of collecting Orks is to convert just about everything, you can make your own KFF and your Big Mek out of a Nob and some bits, but the only thing we're missing in plastic at the moment is Dreads, Kans (having a base to work from would be good) and an Ork of appropriate size to be used as a Warboss.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Multi-part master of the forge/techmarine kit would make me a jolly happy man.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Multi-part master of the forge/techmarine kit would make me a jolly happy man.


It would also make Orks a jolly man.

Realistically, when GW release anything technologie-y, the Orks benefit too.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love to see battlesisters go plastic.
Instead of the box with 7 sisters, a flamer, a stormbolter and a superior ( randomly with either a sword and a bolt pistol, or a sword and a plasma pistol ), and all the special weapons and heavy weapons, and other loadouts for superiors.
A plastic kit, allowing you to field a squad of 10 sisters with any special loadout you'd like and an upgrade kit with all the heavy weapons for em. ( multi-melta's and heavy bolters )


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

So bassicly almost all metal kits have been named so far...:victory:

I wonder why GW keeps making metal kits... nobody likes them...

BUT I AGREE THAT CHARACTERS SHOULD BE METAL!!! But things that don't bear a name should be plastic. 

So why doesn't GW listen to the fans?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

ogryns, imperial guard special weapons, vostroyans and everything that has been said already


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally I prefer plastic full stop. There isn't a single aspect of the hobby that i feel benefits from pewter models.

Even characters, for instance I really want to paint up vulkan, but i'm not 100% sold on his pose...i'd feel much happier hacking him up if he was plastic (tho my converting skills are very much lacking)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

BROADSIDES lol, and we're getting them too. The added weight of the tin bitz puts too much stress on the flimsy ankles and as a result they *will* break at some point unless you pin them (with which I can't be bothered.)

But what I really want is a plastic Warp Spider kit, as they are horribly dated for the coolest unit in an entire army - and it's what I'm waiting for before I can justify starting another Eldar army.

And when the new Dark Eldar codex comes out - PLASTIC TALOS! and Wyches, of course.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kasrkin and Stormtroopers. It would make it so much easier to make grenadiers and a command squad.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> So why doesn't GW listen to the fans?


Because it requires a lot of time, money, and effort to make a plastic kit that we could clearly all do better and quickly?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

First, Metalhankerchief got it right.

*DARK ELDAR*

Wyches etc. Need i say more?

I agree Sisters next. They are just too expensive to field and plastic would make the conversions far better.
I also agree with one of the points regarding GKs. If they are metal it will stop gk helms croping up in generic SM forces.
On the other hand plastic is the best for conversions and more is better.

For those that asked plastic injection moulding is cheaper for far larger volumes. The cost of the moulds and the equipment to produce the product is extremely expensive. On the other hand the material is far cheaper.

Metal models are cast in silicone moulds that are cheap to produce but the material for the model is far more expensive. 

Thats why metal is used for models that were percieved at their conception to be smaller volume sellers so as to be more cost effective.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> First, Metalhankerchief got it right.
> 
> *DARK ELDAR*
> 
> ...


Aah true.
So really, it's only worth having metal models for like, HQ units that you'll only have 1 of.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool, thanks for explaining that Shaan.

Even though i don't like the answer it's nice to know why.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Sangus Bane said:


> What metal kit would you like to see go plastic?


in all honesty the kit that i would be most interested in seeing turn plastic would be SM veterans. that way we could finally have plastic pre-Heresy armour.

after that it would be Noise Marines/Emperor's Children, to be similar to the detail and quality of the new SW sprue.

and then TS and Plague Marines. i really want another (much better) version of the Berzerkers/World Eaters, but they're already plastic so can't count towards this question.



Sangus Bane said:


> Personally I'm hoping to see the SM techmarine kit to be turned into a multi-part plastic kit.


that was not quite the sort of answer i had expected (because of their rarity), but its quite a good one. if it had parts to make either/both a Techmarine in Power Armour or/and in Terminator Armour that would be excellent.

it would be a god send for Iron Hands/Iron Warriors players, and would provide plenty of cool oportunities for Ork, AdMech and other conversions.



Sangus Bane said:


> And pherhaps a multi-part plastic Tau Ethereal... I would buy it for sure!


how many Ethereals do you have in your army??

and what weapon options do they have?

it seems to me that having a multi-part kit for an Ethereal would be a prime example of a waste of time.



Orochi said:


> The Majority of Special characters get my vote.
> 
> Multi-poses for characters would be great instead of either all the same model...or one fantastic conversion (which are few and far between).


again, a very unusual answer, but i like your reasoning.

the only question would be, would that make it harder to spot the special character on the table-top? because the model would no longer be instantly recognizable? and because there would be an increased number of models that are converted to use their components?



fynn said:


> gray knights


i'm am a strong advocate against the plasticisation of Grey Knights. in fact i would prefer that they were no longer playable as an army.



Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity, do metal models have ANY benefit over plastic ones?
> I was once told by a GW employee that it allowed greater detail with fewer faults.


that certainly used to be true. for the vast majority of GW's history the methods used in casting metal miniatures allowed for much finer, crisper detail. however, things have significantly changed in the last couple of years. starting with the plastic Marines of 3rd Ed, plastic could rival metal. they remained on equal footing for a while, but when digital sculpting took over from physical things dramatically lept in favour of plastic. as far as i'm aware, digital sculpts were first introduced in Fantasy (i guess where it was felt they would do less harm if they went wrong). the Vampire Counts, i think, was the first army to have the majority of its new models created digitally. after that was deemed a success, Dark Elves, second wave Orks, second wave SM, IG and daemons have all had a digital models make up a large number of their new releases.

digital plastics allow for a more detail and, more importantly, more dynamic miniatures (something which has plagued GW designs since they they started). i don't know whether they cut down on production cost, by reducing time spent sculpting and so forth, but i would imagine that that is also true.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> No no and a hundred times no. I think I'll die should they go plastic.
> 
> It would totally ruin the magic of the GK, you'd see them in every Space Marine army out there. Some more poses would be nice, But they should be kept how they are as far as I'm concerned.


All right for you to say if you dont have the army. I hate having 3 vet sisters that all look the same cos they are metal. Drop one and they need a new paint job. Sisters and GK are all metal so should get done first. SM are mostly plastic now so suck it up and wait. Eldar need doing too i would guess.

Admiraldick could you explain this??

"i'm am a strong advocate against the plasticisation of Grey Knights. in fact i would prefer that they were no longer playable as an army."


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> and then TS and Plague Marines. i really want another (much better) version of the Berzerkers/World Eaters, but they're already plastic so can't count towards this question.


I'd have to agree on the Thousand Sons- They already use plastic CSM legs and half a torso, so how hard would it be to mold the existing metal parts as "new" plastic parts? Especially now, with the release of the new SWs, what time would be better for new TSons parts for those of us who want to give the "new" Wolves a good krumping?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

actually it would be really quite difficult, and very expensive. it would be much more cost effective to simply produce all new plastic miniatures rather than try to replecate the current metal ones.

i would dearly just like to see a bit more variety in SM models. currently DA and BT are pretty samey. the SW are different (and very cool looking), but hardly exotic or significantly different from the norm. it would be good to see even a 'classical' frame for BA or Ultras, but if it could be even more exotic (e.g. not European) than that would be even better.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@ CH, i can understand your point about the GK's remaining metal, but, to be honest, i prefer more pose's avilable instead of haveing most of my squads looking the same, and the most importent thing for me, is the saveing in the weight carried, now when i game, most of the time i have to walk to my club, and haveing half a ton of metal hanging from my shoulder, gets a bit anoying, and if im playing a full inquestion army with DH, WH and stormtroopers, thats a shit load of metal i have to carry, and carrying that weight dont help when you already have screwed knees and back.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I know that feeling, my army is an all infantry SoB army.. with my IG platoon made from Necromunda models.. I have 105 boys and girls in my army.. all metal. The way I identify my case from any other black cases near it, I simply pick them all up in turn, and feel which one is the heaviest, that one is mine.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

fynn said:


> and carrying that weight dont help when you already have screwed knees and back.


Doctor Wint's prescription:

2 Land Raiders, to fill points with lighter models.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

already got 1 raider, 1 crusader (the old metal hybred) and 3 dreads, plus a penitent engine and the throne of judgement........lol.

im still waiting for admiraldick to explane what he means.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> im still waiting for admiraldick to explane what he means.


sorry, i had no idea that you were waiting for me.

what exactly did you want me to explain?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

what you meant by this: "i'm am a strong advocate against the plasticisation of Grey Knights. in fact i would prefer that they were no longer playable as an army."
i would like to know why. and what you have against GK?


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

for me it would be grey knights and witch hunters. but if i was going to make a small ary out of plastic i would say dark eldar need a bit more of an update


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> what you meant by this: "i'm am a strong advocate against the plasticisation of Grey Knights. in fact i would prefer that they were no longer playable as an army."
> i would like to know why. and what you have against GK?


first and fore-mostly let make this clear, i have nothing against the GK. in fact i love them. i think they are singularly one of the coolest things in the 40kiverse. i don't want to see GKs removed from the background or even from the game. however, i do have a problem, but that is the way the GK have been implement in the game, and not with the concept or the ability to field them in a game.

the crux of the issue is this. the GK are gods amongst super-men, they are as above other Marines as Marines are above mere mortal men. however, to create a balanced and well rounded army that can take on all comers, you must, inevitably, create something that is comparable to other armies. to field only GKs you are required to introduce mundane things like supporting units and vehicles, all of which make then more and more like every other army.

worse still, the very fact that you have to make the army into a swiss army knife, capable of taking on many foes, means that it will be less impressive any one particular task, say, daemon hunting, for example. and the better they are at hunting daemons the more it annoys everyone; GK plays get sick of not being able to take on Eldar in a fair fight and Eldar players grow weary of the GK player constantly saying 'oh well you must be controlled by a greater daemon, otherwise i wouldn't be here fighting would i?'

so what's the solution?

personally, i would say the solution is to prune back the GK.

if the GK were a single, special character unit, that appeared in the C: IG (treated, not the same as, but similar to Thousand Sons or Legion of the Damned) consisting of a unit of 4 powerful Terminators led by their Veteran Sergeant, players would be able to still play them, but they would be allowed special rules much more befitting of their status. for example, they might have special rules that give them buffs against Daemons and CSM, and in turn have rules that allow opponents to mark pieces of terrain (similar to Cities of Death stratagems) giving buffs to non-units found in them and to chaotic units in particular (that way it can be the players choice as to whether they are 'controlled by a greater daemon' or not).

i realise that it would upset a lot of player if it were to happen, but it would not upset the majority. and, in the long run, it would be for the betterment of the GK in the background and would make them more enjoyable to play against. and i would also have written up Apoc Datasheets for GK Terminator Captains, Chaplains, Land Raiders and Dreadnoughts, meaning that it would be possible to field a whole GK force, but in a much more appropriate setting than a 1000pt game using the FOC and a single codex. i'd also make sure that it was done at a time when it was possible to replace GK with a well done AdMech Explorator army and a reworked SoB/Ecclesiarchy army. i would go to great pains to explain why this change was taking place and remind people that they were not gone, just different (unlike the fiasco that GW cause with their attempts at removing the Squats). nevertheless i would still make the call to cut the DH codex and not replace it.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

there are probably alot more important things on the list, but being a guard player, i would love to see plastic IG stormtroopers that i could convert/make in cooler poses because i like giving my models a touch of my own creativity to look awesome.


----------



## TheDarkRust (Oct 1, 2009)

plastic chaos dreadnaught is my vote.

It saddens me to know end that 1 the model is just horrble and 2 its not much better rule wise ether.

Drop the stupid crazed rule and give us a plastic kit and they will fly off the shelves.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Update and bringback Sisters of battle with plastics,and if I could choose fantasy chaos dwarf's and this is the big one Vampire Counts Blood Knights


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

this thread should be made in plastic, it's so outdated it's not even funny

43


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

have to agree with you 43 this thread definately needs to be updated. i new it was old when the first post asked for plastic venerable dreadnoughts. lol
I guess if i had to say what i want to see updated it would be all the metal HQs be made into plastic models or Forge World just make resign models for every HQ. I would like to see abbadon be re-done.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Grey Knights so i can Bitz harvest there helms <.<


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Multi-Part plastic Greater Daemons! After getting my hands on the pure undiluted awesome that is the plastic Daemon Prince kit, im itching for more daemony goodness. 

Plus, both current Bloodthirster heads look derptarded. Thirsters should be the pinnacle of awesome, not godaweful monkey-cow rage thingies.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*Valhallans*


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

ive always have wanted to make a tallarn army for IG, but the models are out dated and all metal. i would love to see tallarn get redone in plastic. or forge world just needs to take tallarn over and mass marcket the army. but yea they are my favorite IG models. They also remind me of the Metal Slug games.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

For me i want Plastic Grey Knights, some of the sexiest models around but metal is such a huge turn off, but if they became plastic it would be heaven on Terra.

But im a believe in any mechanical beast: Penitiant Engines, Dreads, Broasides/Crisis Suits, should be plastic since it gives more room for customisation and i think customisation conversions look better on them than they ever do on basic troops


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

all of them, without exception, metal is dead and plastic surpassed it for detail level 2 years ago. No need for characters to be metal either, there is nothing a two part metal mold that a two part plastic one cant do as well or better, not to mention GW have slide molds that they havent used since the baneblade


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Preferably: Everything.
Realistically: Anything big. Such as the Varghulf, Various Tyranids, The Chaos dreadnaught etc.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> all of them, without exception, metal is dead and plastic surpassed it for detail level 2 years ago. No need for characters to be metal either, there is nothing a two part metal mold that a two part plastic one cant do as well or better, not to mention GW have slide molds that they havent used since the baneblade


Plastic moulds are more expensive to make, and require more frequent replacement than metal moulds, from what I understand.
So considering that Special Character models aren't exactly big sellers (1 per person is enough, usually) it's more economical to use metal for them.

What's a slide mould?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Out of curiosity, do metal models have ANY benefit over plastic ones?
> I was once told by a GW employee that it allowed greater detail with fewer faults.
> 
> Now, I have no reason not to believe that, but surely the cons outweigh the pros.
> ...


careful, they'll probably send a squad to your house and shackle you up for copyright infringment, haul you off to the GW dungeon, and feed your bread and rat droppings for taking a small piece of their profits. :wacko:

woog out!


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Everything, especially *Meganobz*. I want 15-20 of them and 20 bucks a pop is hard on my container for personal items and money.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with B&K; All of them, Metal Just annoys me these days.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> Everything, especially *Meganobz*. I want 15-20 of them and 20 bucks a pop is hard on my container for personal items and money.


And Wraithguard.

I mean come on, they're such a simple model, it wouldn't be hard!


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Plastic moulds are more expensive to make, and require more frequent replacement than metal moulds, from what I understand.
> So considering that Special Character models aren't exactly big sellers (1 per person is enough, usually) it's more economical to use metal for them.
> 
> What's a slide mould?


Metal moulds are made from hardened, thermo-resistant rubber, and are kind of cheap (under a thousand dollars), but good for only a few hundred cycles. Sprue molds, on the other side, cost upwards to $50k, but are good for several thousands of cycles because the temperature is much lower, and is not subject to wear and tear from a high-speed rotation. And the lower temperature and wear mean it can sport much finer details because the mould doesn't have to be as resistant, thick, fat and tough.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@OrkByTheGraceOfGork: Where did you find me wallet?

woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Metal moulds are made from hardened, thermo-resistant rubber, and are kind of cheap (under a thousand dollars), but good for only a few hundred cycles. Sprue molds, on the other side, cost upwards to $50k, but are good for several thousands of cycles because the temperature is much lower, and is not subject to wear and tear from a high-speed rotation. And the lower temperature and wear mean it can sport much finer details because the mould doesn't have to be as resistant, thick, fat and tough.


Why does it cost so much to make a mould?
Or is that for a large set of them, rather than a single one?

But really, to make your own plastic mould isn't that hard, so they must be either using really good quality materials, or doing it on a HUGE scale.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Sisters and Gray Knight marines NEED a plastic kit by far. As for other armys i would say Plague Bearers should get a plastic kit and Storm Troops too. Maybe Ogryn's too...that way people might actualy use them. 
I would so be up for a special "bike" force that gave you 5 bikes but contained bits to make them into any chapter including chaos as well as Ravenwing and Blood angels.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Grey Knights, Sisters...especially the Penitent Engine!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

any of the other 3 cult troops for chaos...i mean id rather have all metal models than hybrid ones


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

All of them!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Why does it cost so much to make a mould?
> Or is that for a large set of them, rather than a single one?
> 
> But really, to make your own plastic mould isn't that hard, so they must be either using really good quality materials, or doing it on a HUGE scale.


It's pretty easy to make your own _resin_ mould.

Polystyrene injection moulds are serrious heavy engineering. the dies are precision machined from hardened carbon steel or berylium alloy and then heat-treated after milling. All moulds require at least two such plates, complex items like GW needs requite anywhere up to six. Each custom machined and treated. These molds include _moving parts_ and additional hollow cavities for coolant to flow around the die after moulding.

Once you have a die, you now need powerful screw-plunger injection machinery as well as powered, heated hoppers and a mechanical press rated in _tons per square inch_. Although you don't need a new one of these for every sprue.


There is no effective way to mould plastic on a scale other than huge. That will change as 3-d printing comes into its own, but that's a dacade or so away.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Defo wraithguard. I pay 8 quid for one?!?! I want an Iyanden army but cash is too tight.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

Plastic Wraithguard or greater daemons :3


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

DP...check.
Killa Kans...check.
Wraithlord...check.



So that really leavs 1) Mega Armored Nobz 2) Greater Daemons 3) Wraithguard

New wish list.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that I'm starting Lizardmen

Slaan
Carnosaurs

For 40k

Hive Tyrant
Zoans
Plaguebearers


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Grey Knights it is just so expensive to collect them just 500 points of them make my wallet cry


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Strorm troops, GK, Flayed ones, immortals, wratih guard, Scoripins, dark reavers, strenguard, and hive guard. Those are my big ones but i think it should all be plastic.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Azezel said:


> It's pretty easy to make your own _resin_ mould.
> 
> Polystyrene injection moulds are serrious heavy engineering.


Thanks, but which part is polystyrene?
:S


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would just like to see all sets go to plastic. Yes its less detail but more room for conversion and uniqueness. People are beginning to become a lot better with green stuff so the detail is getting much better. Some of the things I would like to see turn plastic sooner then later would be space marine HQ's there are some nice bits but paying 40$ just to bash your head against cutting pewter... ughh.... no thanks.

Chaosftw


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Thanks, but which part is polystyrene?
> :S


All GW plastic kits are polystyrene. Forgeworld make resin kits - which is how they can afford to produce low-volume runs.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Azezel said:


> All GW plastic kits are polystyrene. Forgeworld make resin kits - which is how they can afford to produce low-volume runs.


ooooooooooooooo

POLYSTYRENE??
HOLY CRAP, PLASTIC IS SOME WEIRD SHIT!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

are there any good sites explaining on how to make a resin mould and so forth?

woog out!


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

You should google it. Though it is worth noting, GW takes a very dim vew of this. Though, if you make a mould of a model you already own, and produce the model for yourself only, and not for monetary gain. Then it isnt strictly illegal.


As for metal going plastic, I would like to see all hq choices have a plastic kit, like the SM captain, or chaos Termie lord/Sorc lord


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Putch. said:


> You should google it. Though it is worth noting, GW takes a very dim vew of this. Though, if you make a mould of a model you already own, and produce the model for yourself only, and not for monetary gain. Then it isnt strictly illegal.


Especially if you sculpt most of the detail yourself, just using GW models as a base.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Harridans, Marauder Destroyers, and Vultures.

yes, yes, they're Resin, but the point stands. Two of my favourite models yet produced.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thraka, a plastic Big Gaz would make soo many Ork players happy, and I'm fed up with converting the metal one now as I have done about five.


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

Any and all commander units, just like the SM commander or the CSM terminator lord. For both Fantasy and 40k.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Putch. said:


> You should google it. Though it is worth noting, GW takes a very dim vew of this. Though, if you make a mould of a model you already own, and produce the model for yourself only, and not for monetary gain. Then it isnt strictly illegal.
> 
> 
> As for metal going plastic, I would like to see all hq choices have a plastic kit, like the SM captain, or chaos Termie lord/Sorc lord


i personally don't really care what GW's view is. I live in amerrrrica! it's a free country i'll do what the hell i want whilst holding a half drank can of busch in one hand! :alcoholic:

but really if i were to do it, it would be for personal use and most likely it probably won't ever happen. It'd be one of my many pipe dreams. 

woog out!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Harridans, Marauder Destroyers, and Vultures.
> 
> yes, yes, they're Resin, but the point stands. *Two* of my favourite models yet produced.


..Umm, you may want to recount that.


----------



## Kurrent (Mar 22, 2010)

Chaos Dreads need to be plastic. OTher than that I don't see why anyother kits "need" to be plastic.

I love bit crashing, but one thing I will hate is if GK come out in plastic. then every sigle litle twat out there will be buying them up left and right and you'll see almost every Marine based army with those guy in it. either as champs or sgts, or their heads or torsos randomly spread throughout a force. The last thing I really want to see is SW all with GK heads and using incinerators as flamers. I mean honestly why? GK are the Elite of the Elite. Make them metal forever so they continue to stay as the "elite" single use force that they are today.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Kurrent said:


> Chaos Dreads need to be plastic.


Why?
The models are hideous anyway, you have the Venerable Dreadnought kit, that can easily be converted to Chaos, since it has the older Dreadnought edition set-up available.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

plastic multi-part broodlord - why does every broodlord have to look like it's in need of a frelling hug?

plastic techmarine

plastic necron lord

plastic multi part inquisitor


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Winterous said:


> ..Umm, you may want to recount that.


Nope. Two of my favourite models, one of my armies most useful units. I don't particularly feel like paying £150 for 3 Heavy Support units. I'd much prefer to spend £112.50 thank you.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Obliterators get my vote.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Nope. Two of my favourite models, one of my armies most useful units. I don't particularly feel like paying £150 for 3 Heavy Support units. I'd much prefer to spend £112.50 thank you.


But, there were three things.
I'm so confused T_T


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

Winterous said:


> It's a terrible model, just come out and say it.
> Frankly, if you're going to use a Chaos Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World ones.
> Just like if you want to use a Venerable Dreadnought, you should be getting Forge World Mk IV ones.
> They just look BETTER.




Agreed fully, however if they re-did it in plastic, obviously it wouldn't look like it did. The skaven screaming bell looks a lot different, etc. 

I reckon it'd pretty much be the basic marine one with a different sarcophagus, ribbed armour, and different weapons.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Why everyone think CSM Sorc and Termie Lords are metal..

They're plastic?

Atleast mine are...? £12 box for the Chaos Lord or Chaos Sorceror.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Termie Lord/Sorceror is in plastic. The PA ones are metal. You could easily kit bash a Plastic one, I did for both a Sorceror and Kharn type Lord. Both are my favorites.


----------

